# Don't get nav in your next BMW - You probably won't use it



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

tim330i said:


> With navigation systems costing several thousand dollars as an add-on option and requiring costly map updates consider skipping it on your next BMW and using your phone, hands free, instead.


NAVTEQ HERE.com offers free updates to subscribing marques. BMW is consortium co-owner but has not opted to join the free update program.

http://mapupdate.navigation.com/landing/en-US/#logos


----------



## tiseminger (Sep 17, 2011)

I understand the hesitation and frustration with older systems, but the iDrive 5.0 is a great improvement. I agree that it's not as user friendly as Google Maps, but I simply load address (which is also faster w/ 5.0) and enjoy the larger screen and HUD display.


----------



## jaye944 (Jul 5, 2015)

my tom tom kills the idrive I have at the moment


----------



## acoste (Nov 27, 2011)

Car nav is a great backup for me when driving in the middle of nowhere with no cell signal.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

The HERE.com app HereWeGo works off-line from map files and GPS, no connection cellular or WiFi needed.


----------



## Versipellis (Jun 15, 2015)

I send my address from Google Maps to my car - I think that' still easier than using a phone.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Doug Huffman said:


> NAVTEQ HERE.com offers free updates to subscribing marques. BMW is consortium co-owner but has not opted to join the free update program.
> 
> http://mapupdate.navigation.com/landing/en-US/#logos


Pretty sure BMW includes free map updates as of 2017 models


----------



## 559056 (Oct 8, 2016)

The ~$75K question (price of a reasonably nav equipped BMW) is how does one update their generic BMW iDrive Navigation maps? I have studied every official BMW document, online and off, and have yet to discover how my 5 year free subscription to updates, actually works.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Glaird said:


> The ~$75K question (price of a reasonably nav equipped BMW) is how does one update their generic BMW iDrive Navigation maps? I have studied every official BMW document, online and off, and have yet to discover how my 5 year free subscription to updates, actually works.


I believe it's now automatic - delivered over the air.


----------



## 559056 (Oct 8, 2016)

Since there is a lot of redevelopment going on in my immediate neighborhood, I will be able to see if that is true. Else, I'll have to submit a request to one of those ghost encounter reality shows, to see if they can use their special camera equipment and monitor my car, in the garage, overnight. ;-)


----------



## Murray (Mar 2, 2008)

I ordered a 2017 330IX two weeks ago. I asked the question and I was told when the key is inserted into the service system it checks for updates to the NAV. I had no choice but to take NAV with the vehicle configuration that I wanted. That being said I am ordering a new mounting kit for my older Garmin Nuvi I feel that it is a superior system. However, they are so inexpensive today I might purchase a new model.


----------



## pony_trekker (May 26, 2003)

#dumb

Why fiddle with my smartphone and use data? Better to keep it put away and not deal with it. 

I always use GPS even when going to the local pizza joint. Why? Because yesterday it told me about an accident and saved me 20 minutes.


----------



## jjrandorin (May 8, 2013)

Glaird said:


> The ~$75K question (price of a reasonably nav equipped BMW) is how does one update their generic BMW iDrive Navigation maps? I have studied every official BMW document, online and off, and have yet to discover how my 5 year free subscription to updates, actually works.


The maps download over the air for NBT Evo equipped BMWs. The maps for your specific "region" as defined by BMW. You get somewhere between 2-3 map updates in a year. It does not update the entire map subset, only your region.

OTA map updates are free for 4 years (I think). I also think all 2017+ cars with nav get the OTA updates, but there are some 2016 cars without idrive 5.0 but WITH NBT Evo nav head unit that get updates (like mine).

I also disagree with the $75k is a the price of a reasonably nav equipped BMW, but I am assuming that was a joke. reasonably equipped nav BMWs under 75K = pretty much any 3 series, any 4 series, most 5 series, any x1 x3 most x5s... pretty much every nav equipped BMW beside the highest trim 5 series, X5s, 6, 7 and M3/4/5/6.


----------



## 559056 (Oct 8, 2016)

Yes, my allusion to price was "tongue in cheek", as a portable Garmin costs ~$400-500. And I can move it from car to car.


----------



## jjrandorin (May 8, 2013)

Glaird said:


> Yes, my allusion to price was "tongue in cheek", as a portable Garmin costs ~$400-500. And I can move it from car to car.


Nod.. this is true, but we should not even have to do that. Its hard for me to imagine a BMW owner without a smartphone at this point, so we should be docking our phone with our car and the nav of our choice should appear on the beautiful 10inch + screen.

BMW (and other manufacturers) dont want to lose control of the lucrative nav upcharge.

I am not a fan of anything in the vents or stuck to the windshield via a suction cup for a car in this class, so I want nav on the cars screen.

As to your original question about the map updates, I neglected to say that I have received (2) OTA updates on my 2016 435 that I leased in January of this year so far (2016 4 series have NBT Evo nav head unit).

My wifes 2016 X5 that was made in july of this year, still had NBT (not evo version), so it does not have OTA updates. For the X5s it has to be 2017+. I think NBT Evo in model year 2016 is in 2 series, 4 series and maybe one other model...


----------



## 559056 (Oct 8, 2016)

You have touched on the achilles heal of the high tech industry; forever seeking after a lock on a subscription based business. Every company, when they get to a certain size or popular product is ultimately seduced into thinking they can extort that "subscription" from their customers, coast for eternity, and fire all their development staff. Instead, one by one, these companies fitfully disintegrate and pass into obscurity.
Auto companies, representing such a huge customer base, total amount of capital holdings, and product longevity, die a lot slower than say, once great high tech conglomerates turned commodity PC companies, like HP.


----------



## jjrandorin (May 8, 2013)

Glaird said:


> You have touched on the achilles heal of the high tech industry; forever seeking after a lock on a subscription based business. Every company, when they get to a certain size or popular product is ultimately seduced into thinking they can extort that "subscription" from their customers, coast for eternity, and fire all their development staff. Instead, one by one, these companies fitfully disintegrate and pass into obscurity.
> Auto companies, representing such a huge customer base, total amount of capital holdings, and product longevity, die a lot slower than say, once great high tech conglomerates turned commodity PC companies, like HP.


+100

(I am in IT so, have witnessed what you are talking about quite a few times. One wonders if its happening to Apple right now, for instance...)


----------



## 559056 (Oct 8, 2016)

Apple has been in multiple personality mode for some time. They manage to introduce innovative new products (less and less over time), yet each product attempts to tie all it's capabilities into several subscriptions. The fact that the world seems to be willing to part with $150-$400/mo in smart phone related fees, means that it occasionally works; for a while. Pay TV is an example where competition eventually erodes into that business.
As noted above, BMW & Apple will figure out how to marry "Maps" with BMW Navigation, and milk both cash cows. Except, I have a friend (unnamed because of job security) that tells me Apple does not have enough confidence in "Maps" to actually put real people's lives on the line, by allowing them to connect their cars to it.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Glaird said:


> Apple has been in multiple personality mode for some time. They manage to introduce innovative new products (less and less over time), yet each product attempts to tie all it's capabilities into several subscriptions. The fact that the world seems to be willing to part with $150-$400/mo in smart phone related fees, means that it occasionally works; for a while. Pay TV is an example where competition eventually erodes into that business.
> As noted above, BMW & Apple will figure out how to marry "Maps" with BMW Navigation, and milk both cash cows. Except, I have a friend (unnamed because of job security) that tells me Apple does not have enough confidence in "Maps" to actually put real people's lives on the line, by allowing them to connect their cars to it.


Any car with CarPlay integration can display Apple maps with directions on its built in screen. Tried it on a Chevy Cruz rental a few weeks ago. As of 2017, I believe all BMW models offer CarPlay as an option but you have to get nav as well. On cheaper cars many manufacturers now offer CarPlay standard or don't require you to order nav to get it. Personally I prefer using the built in BMW nav to Apple maps.


----------



## 559056 (Oct 8, 2016)

Interesting. I found the web site and product. But, it is not listed in the App Store. Ergo, it is not constructed to Apple Developer standards (Such as programmed in Java). 
Even curiouser, Apple acknowledges the product, advertises its features, and makes those endorsements available via search on their official site. But, Apple provides no direct path to any of the above.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Glaird said:


> Interesting. I found the web site and product. But, it is not listed in the App Store. Ergo, it is not constructed to Apple Developer standards (Such as programmed in Java).
> Even curiouser, Apple acknowledges the product, advertises its features, and makes those endorsements available via search on their official site. But, Apple provides no direct path to any of the above.


Are you referring to CarPlay?

It's built into iOS. No need to download an app. If you plug your phone into a CarPlay compatible vehicle it will work. Some vehicles now support CarPlay over Bluetooth as well.


----------



## 559056 (Oct 8, 2016)

Okay, that explains the mismatch of pages on Apple's site and the App store. I guess its time to get my iPhone and chuck the stone age cellulars. :-(


----------



## BMW2012x5 (Nov 30, 2016)

I totally agree, but fixed nav in the car is a rest of mind too, still useful thing to have especially for long drive .


----------



## routeburner (Sep 5, 2016)

Doug Huffman said:


> NAVTEQ HERE.com offers free updates to subscribing marques. BMW is consortium co-owner but has not opted to join the free update program.
> 
> http://mapupdate.navigation.com/landing/en-US/#logos


BMW is not part of this program, but Mercedes is.....Hmmmm?


----------



## routeburner (Sep 5, 2016)

I use the stock BMW nav too. This way the music fades when voice commands play etc, is better than an aftermarket unit or Bluetoothing your phone. And you can purchase the Nav update. I bought the 2017 update for my 2013 X5.


----------



## Fish23 (Apr 24, 2012)

My dealer (Ottawa, Ontario) charges $400 for a Nav Map update. For $40 CDN I can get an activation code and access to download the necessary files, instructions on how to unzip them, copy them to a flash drive and how to perform the update yourself. I have done this uodate on two 535 GTs (2011, 2014) and one 2013 335 . Takes about 40 minutes per vehicle once the flash drive is ready. Not difficult and cost-effective.

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## bimmerbingo (Jul 12, 2014)

In my opinion no other navigation system beats BMW idrive, I've been faithfully using it since my 2007 E92 which admittedly was clunky and slow, but the NBT is infinitely better in every regard. My wife and I use it exclusively on our 2015 F30 and F32, it never let us down compared to smartphone based navigation systems which rely on cellular Internet connection.


----------



## jadnashuanh (Jun 25, 2011)

Depending on the model, the built-in nav system can offer lots more than those associated with your smartphone or stand-alone unit. On my i3, it knows about hills, and will let you find a route that minimizes elevation changes if that will let you get where you want without recharging. In some places in the world, BMW will adjust when to actually change gears, knowing that a curve is coming up, or you're going to start to climb a grade steep enough where it should stay in a lower gear. Not counting the HUD, or other functionality. Now, many people never read the manual, and not everyone opts for the HUD (it's really handy!)...other than having to update the maps myself periodically (the newest cars, that's no longer an issue), it is far more useful than a stand-alone unit, at least to me. A stand-alone item, often is a big red flag to miscreants wanting to break in and steal things, too. Even the suction cup marks on the windshield can be problematic...they assume you have it in the glove box or console. Plus, I much prefer to have it always on whenever I start the car verses having to dig the thing out and connect it.


----------

